# Haunted Mansion Christmas



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Took the kids to Disneyland before Christmas and had to go home and attempt a little display at home. Had a singing bust in the background....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice prop cat in the 2nd pic. So lifelike!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Jack o lanterns celebrate Christmas too. I love it but I am curious about what some of your neighbors said about it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Nice prop cat in the 2nd pic. So lifelike!


I had the same thought - now that's scary!

I think the display looks great - very festive


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Neighbors loved it. One across the street had all their kids stand in front of it for a photo and that was the picture they used for their Christmas card... People are still stopping at night and taking photos..


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it! Looks great! I've been toying with the idea of a Halloween-ish Christmas display. Maybe someday...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Bravo!!! I love it. TS you are The Man.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooooooo I like it!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking display. Stands out amoungst the others.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that sure beats a inflatible snowman


----------

